# Vampire hair



## gennifyr (Aug 24, 2007)

I don't know what to do with my hair. I've never been one to mess around with my hair so I have little imagination in this area. I'm going to dye my thick shoulder length straigh hair black but that's all I've got. Whatever I do it was to go with my dress. 

I tried looking up goth hair styles on the net and couldn't get anything.

Any ideas?

Jen


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

If you post a pic of yourself and hair, I'm sure some of the "technologically advanced" folks here could trow in some ideas.


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 24, 2007)

If I must.

Here's the only (crappy) photo I have that shows the current length of my hair. Someone said I look like a "french dude from the 18th century" in it.


----------

